# Surprise Surprise Surprise



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Merlin has actually updated its web site (for the first time in at least two years.)

The Cielo is back and the Works is gone. I know that the market for Ti bikes is tough but I wish these folks would get their act together - they make such nice bikes.

http://www.merlinbike.com/home.aspx


----------

